# Vintage Watch Brochure



## Johnny M (Feb 16, 2007)

Until finding this recently, I was unaware of the pleasure to be had from collecting original brochures. However, this has sparked me off as it's a gem and is in superb condition. Also, hidden in the centre pages were an original typed letter written to the customer, price lists etc. It's the last thing I need though...another obsession 

It dates from 1955 and was for a maker called "R.Philippe" in Besancon, France.




























I know little about this brand so would welcome any info. please


----------

